# Help puppy ate chocolate brownie



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

My son left a little debbie brownie out and our puppy ate it he is now puking everywhere i know chocolate is poisonus to dogs what should I do i called my vet and he said to watch him and to let him throw it up. does anyone have any suggestions??? is this something i should be extremely worried about ha sanyone else had this happen??


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

How bad is he vomiting, and how much of the brownie did he eat? That would help me to better assist you.


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*little debbie*

its one of those little debbie individually wrapped ones usually my little boy eats a bite or 2 of it and is done but i cant say for sure. He has thrown up ALOT but its seems like he s done throwing up now he is running around like a wild man I just dont know what to do


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Running around like he wants to play, or running around lookin for another place to vomit!? Was it the double brownie kind, or just a single little brownie?


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*running around like hewants to play*

he is really hyper it was just a single brownie.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Try giving him half a cup of milk to help coat the stomach but one brownie may not do too much as long as he's thrown it all up or most


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, what PMP said.. give him some milk to coat his stomach. Hyper is a good thing.. take him outside and take advantage of it.. walk him, play with him and work in some obedience training while you're out! That'll help him burn off steam and he'll come home and crash from the sugar rush and from being tired, lol! Remember, a tired puppy is a happy puppy!


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hydro. Peroxide will help induce vomiting - this is something you should have on hand - and always check the exp. dates!!
Being you have kids - things are bound to happen. But being prepared will spare you from panicking.

I havent checked - but is there a doggy first aid post on here?
We have kits in our house for humans - why not our pets?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

DO NOT USE MILK TO COAT THE LINING OF THE STOMACH IT CAN CAUSE IT TO CURDLE AND CAUSE MORE ISSUES

Let me give you ALL a great TIP 

Dark Chocolate or Bakers Chocolate are the ones you need to worry about 

If your dog eats a brownie, cake, even hershey kiss (milk chocolate) DONT PANIC. all of them are deluted down = cake products are with wheat and other mixture while hershey milk chocolate is deluted with milk. 

Allow your dog to vomit or have diarrhea if need be. let the system get rid of the food. 

If your dog eats "Dark Chocolate or Bakers Chocolate" You wanna do the following 
Hydrogen Peroxide about 3 tbsp so they can vomit 
or if you do not have HP you can use Yellow Mustard. Just squeeze some down. it will also make the dog vomit. 

But all in all your dog is on a sugar high and will come down soon and be alright.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

...im getting hungry now.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...im getting hungry now.


Does this solve your hunger LOL


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*Thank you everyone*

Thank you everyone for your advice. He seems to be doing fine now but I was worried for a while. I am going to make a puppy first aid kit and keep it on hand. There is a new rule in my house no food anywhere but the kitchen


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! Thanks Deb for that useful information! I couldn't remember which kind was ok and which kind was poisonous. I'll have to write that down so when I do have a dog again... I'll have my first aid kit ready! Oscar, you're a mess! But I love ya! To the OP.. I'm glad he's doing better now... please keep us posted, and btw, we need pix!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Does this solve your hunger LOL


yeah, its one of those days where my body is screaming, give me a little bit junk...PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that photo looks damn sexy.


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*I have pics cant figure out how to post em lol*

i have pics although not very good ones but i dont know how to post em


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you have photobucket you just copy and paste the IMG code. If not you can go there and make an account for free  here's a link

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*I got em up*

finally figured it out yay!!! The one that ate the chocolate is the dark one his name is chopper


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*THANKS K G*

now yall can see my babies


----------

